# Yellowing leaves and brown and black spots...



## metalchick832 (Aug 6, 2007)

Okay, on my HEALTHIEST plant I just noticed that one of the larger fan leaves (some of the first growth) is turning a yellowish-lime green with big brown spots on it.  Some of the spots are turning black actually.  The leaf doesn't seem to be dying though.  I noticed this a few days ago, and the leaf has stayed the same color, just that the spots are turning black.  I got rid of my gnat problem, so I know I can't blame it on bugs.  

I would post pics, but if you look at my other post on the coffee table you'll see that I did take them, but my phone won't let me post them.

Has anyone ever seen this?  I am worried that it is going to spread to my entire plant.  Should I cut the leaf off and hope the rest of the plant doesn't get affected?  Or does someone know of a way to fix it?

Thanks,
Metalchick


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry to hear about your problem MetalChick, sounds very strange that your getting "black spots" on your fan leaves, never heard of that conditionostpicsworthless: lol. tell us more info on your grow i.e lighting,ph,soil mix,ferts etc. need more info please then we can maake a diagnosis


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 11, 2008)

check for bugs,  remove bugs,   and best of all  pay attention where u get water from,  if u got it from the sink,   geeeez  bad chlorine water u gave these plants  whooppps
sooooo  to save them,    re pot them   before u do it,   get right water  use bottled water from store , feed them fresh water,     heck with chlorine septic, water treatments,      or u can use brica filtered water pitcher works for me


----------

